# Anybody else visit their old forums ?



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Having had quite a lot of cars over the years I`ve been a member on a fair forums as well, and occasionally I like to go back on and just have a nose at what`s going on (when the TT forum`s a bit quiet, you understand  )....

Anyway, I used to own an Astra VXR a few years ago, and a Vectra VXR, so I thought I`d nip back onto the VXR forum. Nothing amazing happening, but what I did learn was that quite a few of the lads on there aren`t that enamoured with the latest Astra VXR, which although quite powerful (276bhp) is not that quick (relatively) as it`s apparently a bit of a fat old bus...and reading between the lines it seems like quite a few of them can`t wait to move them on ...

On reading that then, it just made me wonder if anyone else out there re-visits their past forums at all ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As I am still a TT, a Burg VXR & an XR owner I visit their Forums every day.
Hoggy.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, As I am still a TT, a Burg VXR & an XR owner I visit their Forums every day.
> Hoggy.


Nice one Hoggy. 8)

Just have a casual look through the Astra "J " section, and you`ll see what I mean...

I remember my VXR as being like a bloody rabid dog, with the instant power and the torque-steer, and it was a great car (despite Clarkson`s bollox about it not handling etc..), but the new one seems to have lost that razor-sharp feeling to the power-delivery and handling, due to the weight, I believe.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Luv my Burg VXR, so responsive & lively, I wouldn't want to race my 225 against it on a dry road.
So Light & 205 BHP, limited slip diff, Brembos etc. 
Wet road different story. 
Wouldn't get rid of my TT225 though, luv it even more.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I am still here even though the TT went 2007 :lol:


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

There's one I'm on every day for the Ford Puma (www.projectpuma.com), as I'm one of the founding members, a moderator and main show stand organiser.

Others not so much, the other forum for the Puma is practically dead, and my anti-virus won't let me on. ZSOC for the Fieata Zetec S is full of kids, so I abandoned that. The official Fiesta ST forum as part of Club Network Ltd is too far up it's own rear and money grabbing for my liking. I mean they win the best stand award at Ford Fair every year... just because they're the biggest. The other spin offs for the Fiesta ST are too cliquey, I don't talk much, so it takes me a while to make friends. The onky other one I sometimes go own (but haven't for about a year now) is Passinford, and I haven't got enough testostone (or a Cosworth), or young and pretty enough for them. And the main non-car forum I was on for years was closed down this year after a slow decline that wasn't the fault of the original creator.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> I am still here even though the TT went 2007 :lol:


Same here, my TT went in 2008 but I still pop by for a laugh now and again. Especially when entertainers like Poverty and Demeister used to wind everyone up.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

dextter said:


> Having had quite a lot of cars over the years I`ve been a member on a fair forums as well, and occasionally I like to go back on and just have a nose at what`s going on (when the TT forum`s a bit quiet, you understand  )....
> 
> Anyway, I used to own an Astra VXR a few years ago, and a Vectra VXR, so I thought I`d nip back onto the VXR forum. Nothing amazing happening, but what I did learn was that quite a few of the lads on there aren`t that enamoured with the latest Astra VXR, which although quite powerful (276bhp) is not that quick (relatively) as it`s apparently a bit of a fat old bus...and reading between the lines it seems like quite a few of them can`t wait to move them on ...
> 
> On reading that then, it just made me wonder if anyone else out there re-visits their past forums at all ?


Please don't tell me they don't like the new astra vxr I'm in 2 minds about throwing my v6 in against a new one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I still visit the old 25anniversaryOC forum but I only sold my anni a year ago


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

Radbmx for me , once a week to check out babe of th day lol


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Where is Gazza he used to brighten the place up :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ronnymac19 (Dec 27, 2014)

Z4 forum - went on it a week or so ago even though I sold mine just under 2 years ago to check prices as I wondered if the coupes had come down but they still seem strong.


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

No-rice is long since dead, I've recently backed off running the Scirocco Register and the guy that took over the running of my local club has killed it. 
Occasionally use club gti but it's a really mixed bag.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I still go on to some of them where I`ve not owned the car for years...

I still visit the CTR owners forum regularly, which was the first forum I ever joined back in 2004 (can`t believed that`s almost 11 years ago now  )

I don`t tend to post anything on them any more, as I don`t see much point if you`ve not had the car for years, but I`ll put something in general chat, maybe, now and again.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Some, but I stopped posting on you porn as too many other people were getting jealous :lol:


----------



## Fossie007 (Jan 3, 2015)

I still have the occasional look on Saxperience and Cliosport forums now and again lol


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I still come on here despite selling my TT nearly 9 years ago! I joined the original forum in mid-2000, soon that will be 15 years ago. Boy I feel old.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I still visit the bike forum for my Blackbird. It's a nice group of guys and although I rarely comment they are familiar people. I still have the bike, but I don't get on it often!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Pugwash69 said:


> I still visit the bike forum for my Blackbird. It's a nice group of guys and although I rarely comment they are familiar people. I still have the bike, but I don't get on it often!


Bet you occasionally sneak onto the Action Trousers site as well, especially when gardening season approaches


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I pop into here from time to time, even though the TT is distant (15 year ago) memory.

A few familiar names...


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

cherie said:


> There's one I'm on every day for the Ford Puma (http://www.projectpuma.com), as I'm one of the founding members, a moderator and main show stand organiser.
> 
> Others not so much, the other forum for the Puma is practically dead, and my anti-virus won't let me on. ZSOC for the Fieata Zetec S is full of kids, so I abandoned that. The official Fiesta ST forum as part of Club Network Ltd is too far up it's own rear and money grabbing for my liking. I mean they win the best stand award at Ford Fair every year... just because they're the biggest. The other spin offs for the Fiesta ST are too cliquey, I don't talk much, so it takes me a while to make friends. The onky other one I sometimes go own (but haven't for about a year now) is Passinford, and I haven't got enough testostone (or a Cosworth), or young and pretty enough for them. And the main non-car forum I was on for years was closed down this year after a slow decline that wasn't the fault of the original creator.


Used to be a Puma owner and user of the forum. Great site and the members were really nice, friendly people.


----------

